# Help, my first gun



## nm555 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I’m looking into getting my first gun, I've done a little shooting but not very much at all and I was looking for some advice. I’m pretty sure that I want a 22 pistol and from looking around a little I've narrowed it down to 4 that I’m considering buying.

GSG 1911 22LR
Beretta Neos
Ruger Mark 3
S&W 22A

I know that I need to go a hold them to see how they feel (although I’m not exactly sure what it should feel like), but I’m looking for some input from people who have the guns. What I’m looking for is some that is reliable, easy to use and easy to clean/maintain. Basically a gun that I don’t have to worry about that I can take out and it will have few problems.
Also I know some of these come in different barrel lengths, and input on this would also be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure you are aware, there are many semi auto handguns that offer the .22 conversion to the original purchase caliber... this may or may not help in selecting that frame and grip set up that is ideal. This may help if you know you feel comfortable with a SIG or Glock in your hands (amongst numerous others), or if you know you would be purchasing something in particular down the road... There are numerous videos online that describe what your grip should be like on a pistol that fits you properly, I would recommend finding some that pro competition shooters have made (Max Michel - SIG).


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep in mind if you do have problems down the road, S&W has a lifetime warranty and excellent customer service and they pay the shipping both ways, Ruger also has an excellent customer service reputation...JJ


----------



## nm555 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the input it really helps. I have to say i really like the looks of the Neos and I haven't heard many bad things about it, has any one heard or experienced any problems with the Neos?


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the S&W 22A and a Ruger Mk III and both have served me well. I like the intrinsic rail on the S&W, which is convenient for mounting optics. I have a reflex on there now and it's been very reliable and very accurate. Also $100 cheaper than the Ruger.


----------



## nm555 (Apr 26, 2012)

So today i went into Sportsman warehouse, i was just near by and thought i stop in and see what they had on hand. I held the Neos and he showed me the browing buckmark and i held that too. (didnt get to shoot either though). I didn't see the ruger there. I have to say the buckmark felt nice in my hands. The beretta was ok but it rubbed on my thumb to hand joint. Is that what you would consider not a good fit? or am i just holding the gun wrong. I tried to ask the sales man there but he was no help.
Also the browing was 319 is that a good price for one?


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

The Ruger Mark III is the workhorse and will last a lifetime and if you want to customize them there are plenty of aftermarket parts readily available...It`s a bit heavier but a very good 22...Buckmarks are very good 22`s and have one of the best triggers right out of the box... there are many models to choose from just go to the Browning.com...S&W 22A is a good 22 and has a attractive price compared to the others...The GSG 1911 22 has had some bad press for cheaply made parts since coming out 1 yr ago...I have a friend that had multiple problems with his so he sold it...I`m not sure if GSG has resolved the problems or not...Another fun gun is a Ruger SR22 small light and a blast to shoot I have one and it is a fun gun and about $300...

If I was you I wouldn't get to tied up into whats the best because once you get into guns and shooting you`re tastes will change many times and believe me one will never be enough ...I`ve had/have all the above guns it`s hard to go wrong with any of them...My thoughts are "right out of the box" you can't beat Browning Buckmark because of their trigger...The Ruger SR22 is just fun to shoot...If your pockets are deep then you can go to the top in 22`s and get a gun that I have and treasure and thats a S&W Model 41 many including me view it as the best out their but that will always be arguable and it will set you back $1000...Probable not a good first gun but it`s fabulous

The only way to really know is to shoot them...See if there is a place to rent guns in your area...that would be a good place it actually shoot some of these before you buy...Good luck with your search and if you need any more help come back with your questions there is always help around...Jim


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You should have included the Browning Buckmark as well, but just the same I went with the Beretta Neos. Its a good .22 handgun and is easy to clean. I have no experience with the Smith or GSG. The Ruger is very good as well, but can be a bear to get back together.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

diddo on the browning buckmark, great gun that has been in production for over 25 years if you have to get a 22. step up and get a 9mm and you can use it for H/D along with range use


----------



## tclance (Aug 24, 2011)

+1 on the Buckmark. Have mine over two years,countless rounds and no problems.


----------

